# Precious baby sweaters by Ana Swet. Elaborate and heirloom quality



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/AnaSwet/items

I discovered this pattern designer by accident tonight and although I have no babies to knit for right now, I was drooling over most of the patterns. They are so fresh and precious. I'm posting a few examples but it's well worth a look at her etsy shop.


----------



## Ammknit (Jan 7, 2013)

Just lovely!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are lovely, thank you for the information.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

So adorable, I really like the shaping of them, there is actual front neck shaping that so many top down patterns don't have. I have not yet looked at the link but I intend on doing that. Most of my knitting is baby sweaters, caps and booties. Thank you for the information.

I did visit the site and there are many other patterns and also knit items. They are all so cute.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Those are all SO special!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful wearable art. Thank you for introducing me to this fabric artist.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Really nice patterns.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow! They are so pretty.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love the one with the chicken,


----------



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, they are beautiful. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hotdochhi (Jan 10, 2018)

Are these hand knit patterns?


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

WOW! Beautiful! I wish they came sized for little girls.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I will have a baby girl to Knit for (due date today), so I put this designer in my favorites. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Are for machine knitting or handknitting?


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

hotdochhi said:


> Are these hand knit patterns?


Yes, if you click on the link I provided, you will see her etsy shop and the patterns are available for sale. My eye caught the blue and white Christmas sweater and then I was hooked by the rest of them. Who knows what I was looking for originally. LOL


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Her prices for the finished sweater is very reasonable considering the work.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! Thank you so much for this site. These are the kind of baby sweaters that I just love.


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

How much are they in US money?


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Joanierx said:


> How much are they in US money?


I'm not sure why you aren't already seeing the prices in US dollars. The patterns are all pretty much under four bucks.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Beautiful designs and colors on her sweaters - she is an artist!


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

These are indeed lovely!! Thanks


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Darling patterns!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What great sweaters!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Adorable sweater patterns, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very sweet patterns.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

you are right--these are very sweet...


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Really so special...beautiful...! Love the rooster...


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I know one little girl that will be getting a new sweater or two!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh yes I follow her on FB - she is an amazing knitting artist and some glorious designs for babies. She's a wonderful designer and so unique.

Leanna x


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable patterns. Her finished knits are quite reasonably priced too


----------



## hotdochhi (Jan 10, 2018)

How difficult is it to convert theses to Passap or KnitKing?


----------

